# Old Town Guide 119?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dicks has these for $499 at the moment. wondering if anyone has owned one and what you think of them. been debating over a year now on getting a more pricey yak or a small canoe to go solo floating and fishing the Mad, GMR, and Stillwater here around Dayton. have owned several canoes but none this small. leaning towards a small canoe they are lighter and hold a lot more weight.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

dinkbuster1 said:


> Dicks has these for $499 at the moment. wondering if anyone has owned one and what you think of them. been debating over a year now on getting a more pricey yak or a small canoe to go solo floating and fishing the Mad, GMR, and Stillwater here around Dayton. have owned several canoes but none this small. leaning towards a small canoe they are lighter and hold a lot more weight.


I have a kaynoe 119-same canoe but dick's brand-owned it over two years now and still love it-I do some stand up fishing in it and use a kayak paddle, anchor set up. I posted pictures in the past.

I like it because it is bullet proof and I can carry it by myself which gets me on the water a lot more.

I think it would be great for any of the rivers you mentioned.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I have one, I use it for hunting and fishing. I bought it instead of a kayak because of how light it is, though now I'm trying to sell mine for a kayak. I do love how I can just throw it on my shoulder though.

It's quite nice to be able to paddle with a kayak paddle too.

On another note, there is no way in He** that I would be able to stand in this, it's so darn tippy even if you're inside reaching towards the bow.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

derekdiruz said:


> I have one, I use it for hunting and fishing. I bought it instead of a kayak because of how light it is, though now I'm trying to sell mine for a kayak. I do love how I can just throw it on my shoulder though.
> 
> It's quite nice to be able to paddle with a kayak paddle too.
> 
> On another note, there is no way in He** that I would be able to stand in this, it's so darn tippy even if you're inside reaching towards the bow.


I admit-stand up fishing is a bit dodgy but I have done it-I used to surf so my balance is pretty good. Would not recommend it for everyone though


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've paddled one, but never owned one. Tippy does come to mind as the initial stability isn't great, but it can be leaned over pretty well. 
On paddling forums, most guys talk about lowering the seat from the factory position, which doesn't bode well for standing. I've never stood in one.
There are plenty of 14' canoes that can be soloed very easily that may or may not be better fishing platforms depending on what criteria is important to you.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't worry guys, ain't no way in hell Dink is trying to stand in one.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I would not worry about it being tippy unless you have no balance i have never felt like i was going ro tip it in the lat three years. It comes in at around 55 pounds i have not found many other craft at this price and weight to get you on the water. My thought is if it is trouble to ge in the water youll be in the water less


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

Check out the sportspal 14' canoe extreme stability and lightweight for fishing n hunting easy stand solo


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

First let me say I would fish smaller lakes and streams with my canoe and did not cross large open waters. The standing idea just seems to be tempting the odds of a spill and dumping your gear and possible injury. I stand on my boat deck not in my canoe. Just me being chicken. The 119 Oldtown is a good canoe for solo fishing. Imho On my first trip out I thought I hand possibly made a mistake as it did not feel like John boat stable. It was not tlong aluminum canoe stable either. FYI i always have a life jacket on when I'm on the water. I Decided to head down the shoreline anyway for a ride as I had driven far for the maiden voyage and make a few careful casts and was thinking about selling this canoe. But after catching some fish I realized I had forgot about the issue of tipping. I will compare it to skating you feel a little tippy at first then hopefully become accustomed to the feeling. First bike ride solo and similar examples. For me the first trip of the season brings the same feeling of tippy no matter which canoe I'm in. I did recently lower the seat two inches on the 119 it was an easy project. Longer bolts and spacers. It can be put back to factory position just as easy. The name given to the similar model which is a combination of kayak and canoe I think describes it well. While fishing with a friend who was using his kayak with a double ended paddle he suggested I try his paddle. It worked well and I felt my 119 canoe was much quicker with the single paddle. It is light enough to load, carry solo for this old guy. There are canoes that are short, light and wider that can be found I just don't know of one that sells for that price range. There are good used canoes for that money around buying it before someone else grabs it up is the hard part. Good luck


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to have a fiberglass version until it got stolen by deception although not by me while i was in college. Great canoe and would consider another one but I want to go lighter and the Backpackers has a Mad River under 39lb but at more costs beyond what you looking for.

The Sport pal 14' is a heavy beast and would not consider that a good solo canoe.

As for canoe stability, you will need to learn it by actually getting used to it in the warm days by toying with its stability. Once you do you will be surprised on it limit. Practice with it good way before putting all your gear in without losing. An easy way to know the limit is by using a milk crate full of rocks to same amount of gear you will be taking along. The more you load it the better stability will be and its a lot more than any kayaks in the same weight range! Hard to beat a canoe in rivers and small lakes but not so in large open waters.


----------

